# shockwave error message when trying to play online games



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

A couple of days ago, I was trying to play games on Neopets, which use Shockwave, but I couldn't play because an error message would come up.

This is the first message:
"Director Player Error - This application requires an Xtra (Flash Movie..) that either does not exist or failed to initialize properly. Please make sure the appropriate Xtras are in the Xtras folder/s."

And then when I click Ok, this error message pops up:
"This Shockwave movie has errors that have caused playback problems. Shockwave is unable to continue."

The error message comes up everytime I try to play Neopets games, and never used to have any problems like this. What does this mean and what should I do?


----------



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

Okay, I fixed it. I uninstalled Shockwave and then installed it again and everything's working fine.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Glad to hear you got it working.


----------



## neanderthal (Jun 18, 2003)

I am having the same problem...how did you remove shockwave?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Visit this webpage http://www.shockwave.com/sw/help/player_faq.html for instructions of removing ShockWave. It's important that you uninstall it properly before installing it again. Otherwise conflicts may occur. 
Good luck.


----------



## stavingar (Aug 7, 2002)

this is helpful too
http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?event=view&id=KC.tn_14726&extid=tn_14726&dialogID=23210001&iterationID=2&sessionID=963046849e1d$3F$3FN$&stateID=1%200%2023204299&mode=simple


----------

